# Fletching repair (bet you can't do just one)



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Just a comment: My fletching jig is set PERFECT. Nice offset and fletches 5 inch right helical feathers with that nice 'romantic' twist. Here's the crazy thing: After a few weeks, there's always one feather that gets damaged or unglued. I put it back into the jig to fix ONLY that one feather and it never lines up in the good original triangular form. However, the good news is that even so, it really makes no difference - the arrow shoots just as well as the others.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Which jig?


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

The Grayling black plastic jig I got for $30 at Lancaster Archery. I really don't mind it, I'm shooting a Kodiak Hunter 50# with good results. It's just funny how the jig is set to stay still for a hundred years and for some crazy reason, you cannot get a repair of one feather to be in perfect alignment.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Take a penceil and mark end of fletch location then line back up in the jig.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you rotate your knocks when your done making the arrow the first time?


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Hoytman, good advice about marking the jig. C.sitas, I don't rotate nocks but here's something interesting: I got the fletching jig with a supply of feathers with the idea that I'll be getting shafts for around $1.79 each and really saving big! Not so! It seems a dozen shafts with inserts and bushings are at least $60. I bought 18 2117 Easton Stalker shafts ($4 ea) at Dicks. Then I got the plastic fletchings off, cleaned them up and put on my own 5 inch feathers. So the nocks were never moved.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

What I was getting was, If you fletched -and then rotated the nock so as to index the feathers the way your rest needed,you will have problems refletching just one feather.With the three fletch I just fiddle the new one on the shaft by eye. My old jig is a Wiffen made by Larry Wiffen way back when . It has detents but once you move the nock they are no longer of any use.I will gaurantee you they will fly perfectly even if the repair is out of wack.Main thing is to make sure you still have the clearance you need. My aluminum shafting is mostly about 40 years old.I wonder if someone will be able to say that about their carbon shafting some day?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I did say mark the jig, mark the arrow before you clean off the old glue and this will get you very close.


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Hoyt man: Very good advice with the arrow being marked as well. Related to this topic, I'd like to know if it's possible to remove feathers from a damaged (bent) arrow. I know with plastic fletching I've done it very carefully with a razor and flirting sand paper against the the vane to remove the glue. I tied it once with feathers and the attempt just ruined them. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## EABB (Sep 23, 2012)

RecurvesOnly said:


> Hoyt man: Very good advice with the arrow being marked as well. Related to this topic, I'd like to know if it's possible to remove feathers from a damaged (bent) arrow. I know with plastic fletching I've done it very carefully with a razor and flirting sand paper against the the vane to remove the glue. I tied it once with feathers and the attempt just ruined them. Thanks for all the input.


You could always try whit nail-polish remover (or acetone), that should disolve the glue and leave the feather intact (just theory, never actually tried on natural feathers, on plastic vanes works just great).


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

EABB: Sounds good, I'm going to try that today! I have a tube for posters in the garage and everytime an arrow comes up bent, I unscrew the point and throw it in. Thanks


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Um, its not like fletching is $25 a piece...why sacrifice precision


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

just turn a good feather into position twisting the nock first..piece of cake


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I just replaced 1 5" feather on my indoor arrows. I use an AAE pro fletched. I also have a BPE jig that fletches 1 fletch at a time and I have never had any problem replacing 1 fletch if necessary with it.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

RecurvesOnly said:


> Just a comment: My fletching jig is set PERFECT. Nice offset and fletches 5 inch right helical feathers with that nice 'romantic' twist. Here's the crazy thing: After a few weeks, there's always one feather that gets damaged or unglued. I put it back into the jig to fix ONLY that one feather and it never lines up in the good original triangular form. However, the good news is that even so, it really makes no difference - the arrow shoots just as well as the others.


i've noticed the same thing, tried to replace just one couldn't do it. you are right they fly just as good as the others, as a matter of fact i have shot arrows with just 2 vanes on them can't tell the differance. but i can't stand how they look so i take them all off & refletch.


----------



## jcochran1972 (Oct 24, 2012)

has anyone here shot arrows with six vanes. i just fletched three arrows with six using my arizona fletcher and man i love the way they fly.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

jcochran1972 said:


> has anyone here shot arrows with six vanes. i just fletched three arrows with six using my arizona fletcher and man i love the way they fly.



Do you do 3 turn it and then do 3 more? Or do them 1 at a time?

My az ez mini works really well for replacing only one vane.


----------



## jcochran1972 (Oct 24, 2012)

i do three then turn and three more.they really do fly better. i couldnt belive it.






ACH]


----------



## jcochran1972 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jcochran1972 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------

